# 1987 Schwinn Circuit



## bikemonkey

This one is OG except for the tires. It came stock with a Duke's mixture of components...Cinelli bars and stem, Suntour Sprint drivetrain, Araya 32 hole anodized rims, DC Royal Compe brakes, Tange Falcon headset. This one still has the original Benotto tape. I think the paint scratches are more from it being moved around than ridden...


----------



## Sven

Great score. I like the " You can't buy happiness......" sign next to it. Nice touch


----------



## Eric Amlie

I have one and love it!


----------



## juvela

-----

Thanks for posting!  

R U a disc golfer?

Catalogue page -

https://bikehistory.org/catalogs/1987.html#circuit

Specifications crosstable -

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/1987_17.html

-----


----------



## bikemonkey

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks for posting!
> 
> R U a disc golfer?
> 
> Catalogue page -
> 
> https://bikehistory.org/catalogs/1987.html#circuit
> 
> Specifications crosstable -
> 
> http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/1987_17.html
> 
> -----



The shop where I work sells them - I try to play but it seems to most people I am just throwing it in random directions...

Would I be correct in my deduction that this was a Greenville, MS bike?


----------



## HARPO

Very nice indeed! From the original owner?


----------



## Eric Amlie

bikemonkey said:


> Would I be correct in my deduction that this was a Greenville, MS bike?




Haven't seen anything definitive, but the '87 Circuit seems to have replaced the '86 Peloton which is not included in the list of bikes made in Greenville for the '86 model year. Models up to the Super Sport were made at Greenville, but the Peloton was made somewhere else.


----------



## bikemonkey

HARPO said:


> Very nice indeed! From the original owner?



No, it changed hands at least once prior to the last owner. 25" frame used to be my size, but no more!


----------



## HARPO

bikemonkey said:


> No, it changed hands at least once prior to the last owner. 25" frame used to be my size, but no more!




Lol, that's still my size. That's why I keep all the tall frames instead of flipping them. But the collection, _once again_,  has once again gotten out of control.


----------



## juvela

bikemonkey said:


> The shop where I work sells them - I try to play but it seems to most people I am just throwing it in random directions...
> 
> Would I be correct in my deduction that this was a Greenville, MS bike?





-----

Disc Golf -

used to play decades ago prior to the creation of the Pole Hole.

was acquainted with Ed Headrick, inventor of of the Pole Hole & founder of Disc Golf Association,  back when he was still with us.

Returning to cycles -

Here is a 1986 trade publication article regarding the launch of the Greenville production facility for Schwinn Lightweight models -

https://thecabe.com/forum/attachments/fyl62r-jpg.926436/

-----


----------



## decotriumph

I'm going to look at this 1987 Circuit tomorrow. If it's as nice as it looks in the pictures, I'll be bringing it home.


----------

